

How to bridge two calls with FreeSWITCH (for a click to call app) - nico
http://guayal.posterous.com/how-to-bridge-two-calls-with-freeswitch

======
runT1ME
A nice alternative to the hosting solutions twilio and voxeo

------
mrduncan
I hate to say this, but how is this hacker news? A (good) tutorial, sure; but
I fail to see why this is getting upvoted. What is the rationale for the
upvotes?

~~~
wmf
I upvoted it because it's nice to see technical information about voice rather
than just more hype about Google Voice. I also think Asterisk could use some
competition.

~~~
mrduncan
Fair enough, thanks for the explanation.

